# Are these CDI the same for a Honda engine?



## OMI (Sep 7, 2014)

*Can I use a CDI from a Honda G300 for a Honda EMS4500 Generator?*

Hello,
Right now I have a EMS4500 generator that has a bad CDI and wish to put in a new one. These are now hard to find because they have been discontinued. But recently I found one that looks very similar to the one I have but is from a G300 Honda engine. Do you guys think it would still work? The part numbers are different but they both look practically the same. EMS4500 CDI: 30580-899-005 G300 CDI: 30580-889-733.
Here are the pictures:
EMS4500:

G300:

Thanks for your help.
OMI


----------



## miloaksrider (Sep 22, 2020)

did you ever get an answer on this. i have an ems4000, bought an exciter coil from a G400 but i still have no spark and now suspect the cdi/ign coil. my exciter read 1486ohms with was out of spec per manual. the new on from the G400 red 258 ohms which is very close to spec (248ohm) but i still got no spark. any help would be appreciated
thanks,
manny


----------

